#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Dúvidas sobre Tarifa básica de Voz no Brasil

## amjservicos

Bom Dia,

Gostaria de saber se alguém tem a fonte de dados confiável de cada uma das Operadoras de Telefonia Fixa e Telefonia Móvel com os planos e valores de Tarifas básicas de ligações (Ligações Locais, Ligações para Celular [VC1, VC2 e VC3], Ligações Longa Distancia Nacionais e Ligações Longa Distancia Internacionais) por planos oferecidos para Pessoas Física e Pessoas Jurídicas.

Eu preciso dessas informações por Estado.

Se alguém conseguir me passar onde consigo essas informações eu agradeço.




#Telefonia
#Telecom
#Telecomunicações
#Vivo Fixo
#Vivo Móvel
#TIM Fixo
#TIM Móvel
#OI Fixo
#OI Móvel
#Embratel
#Claro
#Brasil Telecom
#Telemar
#Sercontel

----------

